
Electrical Tape on Sign Fooled a Tesla into Speeding in Test - rrauenza
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/electrical-tape-sign-tricked-tesla-090000044.html
======
maxharris
Modification of road signs is illegal everywhere, and for good reason.

[https://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/local/cities/johnscreek/jo...](https://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/local/cities/johnscreek/johns-
creek-police-altering-road-signs-dangerous-against-the-
law/article_a84dd964-e069-11e9-9939-1b007dfdb99f.html)

~~~
rrauenza
Yes, but if you're driving in a residential neighborhood you as a human would
know that 85mph must be a mistake.

------
AnimalMuppet
It strikes me that the same tape job, or a slightly better one, might also
fool a human. So what do we conclude?

~~~
rrauenza
I had the same thought -- but was surprised the Tesla reads signs as opposed
to what Waze does, which is use maps. But the Tesla has the advantage it would
work outside of network.

BUT -- context is everything! If you saw an 85mph zone in a residential area
or school zone -- you'd know it was bogus because you're a human and it
doesn't seem _reasonable_.

